# copy/paste problem



## nitaitkg (May 25, 2010)

i cant able to copy/paste in my laptop, please help


----------



## gagan007 (May 25, 2010)

I will request you to explain the situation in detail...
how are you copying and pasting....what are you trying to copy...where are you pasting it....does that place has enough free space (where you are pasting the data)...
Help Us so that we can Help You


----------



## rkneo11 (May 25, 2010)

What OS are you using?? Are you sure your "CTRL" button is working??


----------



## nitaitkg (Jun 4, 2010)

rkneo11 said:


> What OS are you using?? Are you sure your "CTRL" button is working??



my have win7 new laptop..all button are working. when copy some file its copying but when pasting not working..but when trying to paste as a shortcut its working..please help.


----------

